# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα σας και καλώς σας βρήκα

## manos12379

Καλησπέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους μας με υγεία πάνω απ όλα.
Είμαι ο Μανώλης από Κρήτη . Νέος στην παρέα καθώς πριν μια εβδομάδα αποκτήσαμε 2 lovebirds (12μηνων αρσενικό και 9μηνων θηλυκό) για χριστουγεννιατικα δώρο στην μικρη (11 χρόνων)
Αλλα μάλλον για μένα τα πήρα αλλά δεν το λέμε. 
Καλώς σας βρήκαε και πάλι και σας ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων για οποια βοηθεια χρειαστούμε από εδώ και πέρα

----------


## amastro

Καλώς μας ήρθες Μανώλη και χρόνια πολλά.
Καλορίζικα τα λοβάκια.
Μακάρι να σου βγει το φύλο τους έτσι όπως το έχεις υπολογίσει.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλές γιορτές Μανώλη να χαίρεσαι την οικογένειά σου και τους μικρούς σου φίλους.

----------

